# British Forces in Afghanistan-A Tribute



## Holmesy7291 (Jul 12, 2011)

A video I found showing British forces in combat and at rest in Afghanistan. The footage is mainly from documentaries, some of it looks shot by the guys themselves and there's at least one clip taken from "Ross Kemp In Afghanistan". I don't know which units/battalions this footage contains. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAbq0VJmVCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 12, 2011)

For such a small army, we are Feckin awesome warriors 

UNLEASH THE DOGS OF WAR!!


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 12, 2011)

Great Video by the way


----------



## Holmesy7291 (Jul 12, 2011)

We have to be! We get sub-standard kit, shoddy weapons (when the plastic parts of your rifle are made by Fisher Price (and they are!) you HAVE to be good!) and vehicles that can't always perform properly...but we persevere. We do the best with the hand we've been dealt-that's why we're one of the best armies in the world! I'd say we're THE best, but I don't want to sound biased! lol

I didn't make it Bom, but i'm sure the guy who did would say thanks


----------

